
Show HN: Buku – Command-line bookmark manager - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/Buku/blob/master/README.md
======
toyg
Somebody please write an add-on to integrate this with Pinboard, for great
justice.

~~~
baccredited
YES. Also if you could get it to auto-tag the URLs based on what OTHER people
in pinboard used to tag it that would be awesome.

------
sheraz
Lots of bookmark managers popping up. I've added this one to the on-going list
at my own bookmark manager (dog-fooding) here:

[https://www.curabase.com/a/b86eefdd-5f52-4455-9a1e-25ad0b0e9...](https://www.curabase.com/a/b86eefdd-5f52-4455-9a1e-25ad0b0e94eb)

~~~
mh-
I really like this. nice work.

It'd be cool if there was a way for me to copy ("fork", sort of) a shared page
of yours, into my account.

------
nephrite
Needs a way to edit tags and comments. Otherwise fine app.

~~~
apjana
Please use the `-r` option to replace/delete tags in DB.

Please use the update option (-u) to update/delete comments for individual
bookmarks.

~~~
nephrite
Yeah, it's in the manual. But -u option requires supplying full URL which is
very inconvinient.

~~~
apjana
I have plans to remove this. But it will take some time.

------
corecoder
Trying it now: what it needs to become part of my life is an option to edit
tags, comments etc. for an entry using $EDITOR.

------
to_string
Shut up and take all my money!

------
bx_
I love Buku. Using it daily now!

~~~
apjana
Glad you find the effort useful. :)

~~~
iheartmemcache
Points for xsel integration. Information management is frustrating for me
since I context shift between clients, day to day tasks, familial obligations
& most of this is mostly around the browser. Eventually I suffer from tab
overflow, with Chrome taking 28 of my 32 GB of RAM. OneTab autosuspends some
of them, but if you write something to grab from Chrome open tabs, clustering
by "time opened" (usually I'll open 3 or 4 tabs of, say, resistor spec sheets
or something -- time locality is generally correlated with project for me),
and the option of annotation (similar to how git does it, first line = title;
anything lengthier for more elaborate stuff) and my lord would you have made
my life significantly easier. If you add interop with TaskWarrior and/or emacs
org-mode you'll almost certainly have a hit.

~~~
apjana
Thanks for the excellent idea. I took a note of it. This would definitely
scale the project to new heights.

------
reubano
pypi package please!

~~~
apjana
It was a conscious decision not to submit to PyPI at the moment. PyPi is more
suited for libraries than standalones. However, if we re-format the code later
so it can also be extended, we'll submit to PyPI. There's already a openbug on
that.

